# vanilla ice cream



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to order an ice cream (irtojäätelö) with a vanila flavor, one scoop, and chocolate flavor, one scoop. How can I say this?

"Haluaisin irtojäätelö yhden vaniljan ja yhden suklaan kanssa" (?)


----------



## Hakro

I have no experience because I very seldom if ever buy ice cream, but I think I would say:

"Haluaisin kaksi irtojäätelöä, yhden vaniljan ja yhden suklaan."


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

If you are talking about ice cream balls, you can say:

*Haluaisin yhden pallon vaniljaa ja yhden suklaata.* 
The seller probably asks: *Yhdessä vai erikseen? *(Together or separately) or something like that. If you are eating alone you say *Yhdessä* and if your friend eats the other ice cream then you say *Erikseen*.


If you are talking about ice cream cone made in factory (which is also called *irtojäätelö*), you can say:

*Haluaisin (yhden) vaniljatuutin ja (yhden) suklaatuutin.*


----------



## sakvaka

If you want the balls on top of one another, it's probably safest to start with _Haluaisin kaksi palloa. _(or simply _Kaksi palloa._)

Then eg. _Toinen vaniljaa ja toinen suklaata._


----------

